

The Taming of Tech Criticism - mgunes
http://www.thebaffler.com/salvos/taming-tech-criticism

======
yarrel
The author responds to Morozov's disastrously wrong-heaeded calls for
ideological purity in tech critique here -

[http://www.roughtype.com/?p=5764](http://www.roughtype.com/?p=5764)

It's easy to agree -

[http://www.metareader.org/post/a-litmus-test-for-
humanistic-...](http://www.metareader.org/post/a-litmus-test-for-humanistic-
technology-critics.html)

------
jsolson
Clearly this review was not written with people like me as the intended
audience, as the introductory paragraphs were almost completely
incomprehensible to me on my first pass through them.

That said, what follows is an excellent argument for why Nicholas Carr's _The
Glass Cage_ is terrible. I assume the introduction designed to prime the
intended audience* for this argument.

* Which I assume is made up entirely of people whom I'd be very sad to find myself at a cocktail party with (although I expect they'd be similarly sad to find themselves at a cocktail party with me). I'm reminded of Cryptonomicon and Dr. G.E.B. Kivistic.

------
powera
This article seems to be saying "Clearly technology is bad, now we just have
to figure out a reason it's bad."

~~~
guscost
I read it more like "don't bother saying that technology is bad unless it
helps advance the correct political agenda."

